# [SOLVED] Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble



## Stvafel (Oct 27, 2010)

Hiiiiiidey ho!

If this thread is placed incorrectly then I would appreciate a mod moving it into a better place. I just signed up for TSF so I'm not used to posting here. 

I get this weird bug when playing Fallout NV. It appears even before I start to actually play the game, I can see in the menu aswell. My problem is that at the top of my screen, I've got this white flickering stripe. It sometimes appears on the sides aswell. It's not around the textures or something, it almost looks as if there's another application open in the background that's trying to make itself visible. I've tabbed out of F:NV though to see if this is the case, but there's no notification or program window open. Haven't really got any problems with the game stuttering or freezing, just this one thing.

Need specs? Intel Core Duo E6850 @ 3.00Ghz, 2GB DDR RAM, Graphics card NVidia Geforce 8800GT with the latest drivers installed. (updated them earlier today) Latest version of DirectX 9.0C (since I'm running WIndows XP Professional, SP3). Playing the game on my 40" Samsung LCD, connected to my PC via VGA. (DVI/VGA-adapter connected to my graphics card)

So, trouble-shooting and things I've tried: updated graphic card drivers, DirectX, disabled mouse acceleration, changed the graphics profile to that of Fallout 3 using nVidia Inspector (Fallout 3 btw runs perfectly), changed quality settings and resoultion in Fallout NV Launcher, changed the iFPS from 0 to 60 in the pref-file... I'm just out of ideas.

Please, if anyone has any suggestion to what might be causing this problem, I would sooo appreciate it! It's totally ruining my gaming experience and I love Fallos! Ehrm, I mean, I love Fallout... ehe... No, but seriously, would really love to hear your take on it!


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

Ever tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## Stvafel (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

Oh, forgot to mention, I've also reinstalled it, yes. I've got the updates for it to.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

Check your gpu temperature, best using gpu-z


can't really seem to see what else could do this if it's not a software problem..
try playing with only 1 ram stick also


----------



## Stvafel (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

Checked it using nVidia Inspector. (I'm a lazy man - already had that application installed :>)

Temperature according to that is currently 62 degrees Celsius, PCB 44. I've always had the problem that the fan to my graphics card is constantly running on maximum speed, can't change it using nVidia Inspector or RivaTuner. Is that temp too high? Finding it hard to believe that this has something to do with the temperature, more likely to be a software issue... :/


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

try speedfan, it can regulate fan speeds

you should lower it a bit, I don't think its too good to have the fans at max speed

whats your PSU? brand and wattage


----------



## Stvafel (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

OK, thx, I'll have a look at speedfan. Not sure about the brand, but I believe wattage is 520. Really not sure about that though, could be higher. I've been meaning to crack open my computer and clean it from dust, just haven't gotten to it yet. Could it have something to do with that?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

of course, you should clean your computer every month

the psu wattage and brand should be easy noticable once you open it up


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

take the side off and look at the label for

brand
model 
wattage


----------



## Stvafel (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

Every month?! Sounds a bit hardcore tbh... 

Anyway, I did open it up. Not really a lot of dust except in the fan for the CPU. Cleaned up now anyway.

PSU brand: AXP
Model: AXP-630P12P
Wattage: 630W


----------



## Stvafel (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

LOL!

I actually fixed it!!! Do you wanna know what it was that kept bugging at the top of my screen?

MY FREAKING START MENU! Not necessarily the menu in itself, but the field with the system icons tray is or whatever it's called. (I'm from Sweden, don't really know the word for it) I'm using UXTheme to use custom themes for my XP and my start menu was at the top of my screen. Now, I've moved it to the bottom of my screen instead and wouldn't you know - no more flickering!!!

This is insane, how could that possibly have anything at all to do with the graphics in F: NV?!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas, graphics trouble*

glad you have it sorted


----------

